# Stuck Pull Start



## Rockhopper10! (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi All - 

Out running my 20 year old Ariens 824 last night.

Running just fine.

Hit a rock, broke the shear pin.

I had to tip the blower back on its handles to to get the pin out - it was in that position for 3 - 5 minutes.

The pull start was completely seized up when I tried to restart??

Any great ideas for me?

Thanks


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Take the Belt Cover Off, and See if you can Manually turn the crank. Put a Pipe Wrench or Vicegrips on the Sheave if it is stuck, and free it up. GL.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Pull the plug and turn it over. it might have hydro locked.*


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

As POWERSHIFT93 said it sure sounds like a hydro lock.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds like hydrolock but back on it's handles? I don't see how oil or gas can get into the top of the piston from that position.

I'd take out the spark plug, then see by trying to pull the cord; if not I'd then remove the pullcord and it's housing, not the flywheel housing.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Ditto


----------

